# Fall double beard



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

First year turkey hunting and managed to score in both spring and fall. The fall one wasn't as big as the spring bird but this one had a double beard. Now on to squirrels and rabbits while waiting for deer season.

Stats: 
Weight: 19.4 pounds
Spurs: 1 1/8"
Beards: Main 11"
Minor 8"


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice job on the spring/fall success!

Jim


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice Fall Gobbler!! Congrats!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice, Story?


----------



## MDof2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice grab.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Just one of the cool things about turkey hunting. Sometimes your treasure is not revealed until you get your hands on the bird. Congrats on a fine bird and good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

ezcaller said:


> Just one of the cool things about turkey hunting. Sometimes your treasure is not revealed until you get your hands on the bird. Congrats on a fine bird and good luck the rest of the season.


LOL So true, for me the experience goes upwards 10 fold when I flip him over and there is 1.5 inch plus spurs.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Fantastic bird! Second bird I've seen this fall that lost most of its tail and is growing the center feathers back. 

-Jason


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> LOL So true, for me the experience goes upwards 10 fold when I flip him over and there is 1.5 inch plus spurs.


skinl19 Welcome to the multibeard fraternity. 

Or when you get to the truck with what you thought was a 3 beard until the farmer shows up. He gets pawing in the feathers and finds two more little 1 inch beards hidden in the feathers.

I had taken a double beard a couple hundred yards from the 5 beard the spring before. I then took a 3 beard 1/4 mile away the fall after the 5 beard. Keep an eye out because you have the genetics for multiples in that area.


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

> Very nice, Story?


I am almost embarrassed to write it. But a colleague invited me to hunt on her property since she had seen turkeys there almost every evening. I checked out the land prior to the opener and knew approximately where I wanted to be based on her description of the turkey activity but I had to wait until I got back from a business trip to Italy before I could hunt.

Yesterday after work I went out to her place about 4:30 and was set up at the back of the pasture, on the outside of the fence next to the woods and I kept an eye into the pasture along the fence where I assumed they would be coming from. I removed a few boards in the fence in front of me to have a clear sight line. 

About 6:00 the turkeys appeared out of the woods, opposite of where I expected them to come from and stayed on the outside of the far fence line which was not only a little out of my comfort range, but also on the neighbor's property. I watched the group slowly walk away and all I could do was hope they would come back.

About 20 minutes later they appeared on the far side of the fence again and one by one they went through the fence into the pasture where I had an open line of sight, but they always seemed to stay our of range. I had my range finder with me and had predetermined a boundary for shooting. I definitely had them lined up in my sights should they start to come closer. 

After what seemed like an eternity the group started to make their way down the pasture and closer to me. I selected the one I wanted and waited until he got inside my boundary line. Unfortunately a hen seemed to always be close by so I had to wait for the clear shot. My shot put the bird down on the spot with very little movement after. In fact, the other turkeys hung around for a while, to the point where I could have shot one or two more.

So this hunt was over very quickly and probably the easiest turkey hunt I will ever have. It's nice to have friends. Unfortunately this person will be moving after the first of the year. I wonder if I can get them to put a clause granting eternal hunting rights to me in the sales contract?


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow a fall gobbler and a double beard too ! Awesome and congrats!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Great bird....congratulations!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice one congrats!


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks. I just realized this week that you can purchase additional tags for fall turkeys! Looks like it is time to head back to my friend's place


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very nice bird, congrats!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice one!


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

congrats,WTG Brent


----------

